# TRIPLE Critter Nation?



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I know some people have added another CN unit to their DCN, so does anyone have any thoughts on that? Tips? Warnings? Is it hard to do? Is it hard to deal with how tall it is? I'm about the same height as my DCN, so I'm worried it will be way too tall.

Also, where would you recommend ordering an add on critter nation unit? I know Midwest has horrible customer service (I've read a LOT of bad reviews) and I ordered my DCN from Petsmart and it worked out wonderfully.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I saw a lady that put two dcn side by side it was awesome. I think a third.on top.would.be too tall unless you remove the storage area from the.bottom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

FallDeere said:


> I know some people have added another CN unit to their DCN, so does anyone have any thoughts on that? Tips? Warnings? Is it hard to do? Is it hard to deal with how tall it is? I'm about the same height as my DCN, so I'm worried it will be way too tall.
> 
> Also, where would you recommend ordering an add on critter nation unit? I know Midwest has horrible customer service (I've read a LOT of bad reviews) and I ordered my DCN from Petsmart and it worked out wonderfully.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I considered a third level. I decided against it. 

It's much to tall for me. The easy cleaning would become more difficult. The DCN is already taller than I am, at the top. So, you're looking at a 7 foot cage with a third level. You'd need a step stool or small ladder to anything on that top level.

It would be harder to clean, hang hammocks, toys,...etc. For me it would be more of a hassle to have it that tall. 

As far as customer care at Midwest.... They were pretty great when I got mine. I had one floor tray that was slightly broken. I received a new one in 6 days. I also repaired the first one with a little super glue.  

Now I have the original floor tray and a spare.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

zurfaces said:


> I saw a lady that put two dcn side by side it was awesome. I think a third.on top.would.be too tall unless you remove the storage area from the.bottom
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can't do two side by side, sadly. It's either add one to the top or nothing right now. I guess whether or not it's too tall is sort of irrelevant at this point since I don't have any choice. Also, I don't think the storage area is removable... I could be wrong.

I'm asking about it because my boy Cricket is very aggressive towards my other boys. Either I have to find him a new home or I have to get another cage that won't take up any more floor space. I have no room to spare so the only way to go is up. Right now, he is in my tiny spare cage which is sitting on top of my DCN, so adding a unit won't be any taller than that, though cleaning and the swinging doors would make things more difficult. Poor Cricket is in a cage that was even too small for him when he was five weeks old, when I first got him.  I'd keep him in the bottom of my DCN for now, but Bartok is healing from the injuries Cricket gave him and has to be separate as well for a week: giving me FOUR separate cages of rats. Fun times... Plus, when Bartok is healed, I think a single CN unit is too small for three rats. My general rule of thumb is one rat per good sized shelf/level, and one unit only has two levels. (This is my personal preference because of the way I and my rats use the space. In no way am I saying that a single unit is too small for more than two rats for anyone else.)

Anyways, I really need to know if it's hard to add a unit to it. I heard that it can be hard adding together units that were not bought together and it was hard enough putting the DCN together.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

It's very easy to add another level. They're all made exactly the same way. It's best if you have a second person helping for the 3rd level. 
I understand wanting as much space for each rat. If I had the space, I'd have 2 DCN cages and I'd only have 2 rats in each.  


There's one more thing you can try with Cricket. You can get him neutered. Not sure how expensive it is where you are though. There's also no guarantee it will curb his aggression.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't afford a neuter. The only reason I _might _be able to get another Critter Nation unit is that my parents are going to pay for it but aren't willing to risk a neuter, especially since there's a risk to his life involved and no guarantee it will fix it. I'm not willing to risk putting him in a cage with another rat _ever_, neutered or not. He is dangerous.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Then you need to go with the best option, which is. Adding another level. 

If your parents are willing to get it, then go for it.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Well id suggest getting a different cage that is decent sized for on top of the dcn. That way you can pick it up and put it on the floor to clean it. Otherwise it could be dangerous using a step ladder or what not to clean the 3rd. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

zurfaces said:


> Well id suggest getting a different cage that is decent sized for on top of the dcn. That way you can pick it up and put it on the floor to clean it. Otherwise it could be dangerous using a step ladder or what not to clean the 3rd.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The reason my mom is considering buying me another CN unit is that once Cricket is gone (he won't live forever), then however many rats I have left will have three CN units to play around in. There is no benefit long term in getting another cage that can't be added on to my current ones (especially since eight rats is my max and I never want to have more than two cages if I can help it). Besides, any cage that would be big enough to keep Cricket in happily would be much too big or heavy to lift anyways. I doubt I could convince my mom to buy me another cage, especially since I just recently gave away an extra cage I had for free.



Kaliloca said:


> Then you need to go with the best option, which is. Adding another level.
> 
> If your parents are willing to get it, then go for it.


I'm not 100% sure my mom will actually buy it for me, but she mentioned it last night and she knows I don't want to have to get rid of Cricket, so it's a _possibility_. Therefore, I wanted to see if anyone here had experience with it.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

The third unit is much too high. I actually did this and had to take it down pretty much right away. I'm only 5'2" tall which doesn't help, but yeah... it's too tall. You'd be better off putting two DCNs side by side OR getting a single CN (which costs about the same as an add-on anyway) and connecting that to the side of your bottom unit.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I have no floor space. Up is the only way I can go.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey if you don't mind stepping on a stool or something then I see no problem with it. It is really tall, but it's sturdy and so I see no problem with it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Muttlycrew said:


> Hey if you don't mind stepping on a stool or something then I see no problem with it. It is really tall, but it's sturdy and so I see no problem with it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have a good chair that I keep in that room and I've been standing on it to interact with Cricket in his tiny spare cage which is also currently on the DCN. Cleaning probably won't be easy, but the pans can be pulled out, as well as the shelves, so I don't even have to stand on the chair during part of the cleaning.

I really want to hear anyone's experience in putting it together... I'm not really sure where I'd have to keep all my boys while fixing it up, though. I have 0 free cages. Since the girls cage is two cages combined, I might have to take their cage apart to have something to put the boys in. =/ This is just a huge mess.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I found that I can get an add on unit at ferret.com for about $115! Has anyone ordered from ferret.com? I'm tentative to order from a place I don't know, but since my parents would be paying for it (and I already owe them my first born), I want to make sure they get the best deal and it's about $20 cheaper there than anywhere.

I also want to say that I'm saving up to buy a DCN for my girls, so if I get the add on unit now, then later when I get enough money to by a single unit for the girls they can use the add on once Cricket is... gone. Then (once I move out of this house and have more room) I could use the two DCNs together, side by side if I only have one group of rats.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Check out PetSupplies.com. They have 20% off right now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to add I've ordered from Ferret.com when I was fostering ferrets. No issues at all


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks! The add on is $112 at PetSupplies.com.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like I'll be ordering a single unit CN from there too shortly. $134 & change shipped (2-6 day delivery too!).


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

It looks like I'll be getting it! =D My parents agreed that keeping Cricket is best and getting an add on will have lots of future benefits! I'll be ordering it tomorrow. =D


----------

